# HOW TO FIND A PLACE USING A MOBILE NO.



## dikudik (Dec 7, 2005)

HI,
CAN ANY BODY TEL ME HOW CAN I FIND OUT A PLACE FROM A MOBILE NO ? IS IT POSSIBLE AS I HAVE ONE NO. OF BANGLORE AND I WANNA MAKE SURE THIS NO IS FROM BANGLORE ONLY. THE STARTING NO. OF THIS MOBILE IS 9844 
IN MUMBAI IF U HAVE BPL NORMALLY IS 9821 OR 9870 LIKE WISE

SO KINDLY HELP ME AND REPLY BACK

THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## Maverick340 (Dec 7, 2005)

Post the complete mobile no..mabey we'll figure it out


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 7, 2005)

well each state has a specific set of numbers. number wid: 9448, 9844,9845,9886,9986,9945 etc belong to karnataka.


----------

